# Hunting States with few deer



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Has anybody hunted a state that had very few deer and even fewer quality deer. Sounds pretty bleek, I know but this is the reality of the state that I reside in. Any tips on hunting these practically non existant critters. 
p.s. Its illegal to bait


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

My advice would be scout, scout, scout. Get a good pair of binoculars or a good spotting scope and get out to where you can hunt and glass the area thoroughly. Some nights I'll sit in the same spot for a few hours watching what is moving and what kind of patterns the deer are moving in.


----------



## Ben Geaumont (Jun 13, 2007)

Great thought. I was raised in New Hampshire and regardless of what some might say, including the fish and game, the deer population is low and the harvesting of any does should be illegal. Scouting will help, but it is difficult to use spotting scopes and binocks in the timber where you can only see so far to begin with. Find wetlands and other bedding areas and focus on the edges of these places. Most of all, these states require a lot of time. Don't be to picky if you are looking for meat, enjoy being out. Good Luck.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

i hunt an area similar to that my best success has come by not overhunting stands, pressured areas and pressured times as weird as it sounds opeining day of rifle gets em movin helps you see the few that are there, if you do find a good spot save it for your high percentage day i save my best one for opening day of rifle season most deer killed in mi happen on that day, do alot of hiking over the summer to learn trails etc, when you know there is gonna be a pressured time get in stand before daylight stay til night, alot of guys get up and move between 11 and 3 and push deer for you, the buck i killed last yr was the first one i saw at 11 am and i had been sitting from 6 am, and if all else fails plan a weekend trip to somewhere that the hunting is better hope that helps. where are you hunting that is so bad?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh yeah when you are scouting do it smart. You would not believe the amount of hunters out there that drive around and stop on the road and look at deer. The big ones are not stupid they see that and they remember what has happened in the past. They go to the place they were safe in the previous years. It is fine to stop but do it right and not so obviously.


----------

